# nissan logo sticker



## jayjay82 (Oct 1, 2021)

hey guys i am a graphic designer. question! can i legally make an auto sticker using "NISSAN" or logo?


----------



## jayjay82 (Oct 1, 2021)

jayjay82 said:


> hey guys i am a graphic designer. question! can i legally make an auto sticker using "NISSAN" or logo?


STICKERS FOR SALE THAT IS


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

jayjay82 said:


> hey guys i am a graphic designer. question! can i legally make an auto sticker using "NISSAN" or logo?


It's best to contact Nissan Corporate directly, here's their phone #:

*Nissan USA Corporate Office Headquarters*
Nissan North America, Inc.
1 Nissan Way
Franklin, TN 37067 USA
Corporate Phone Number: 1-615-725-1000


----------



## jayjay82 (Oct 1, 2021)

rogoman said:


> It's best to contact Nissan Corporate directly, here's their phone #:
> 
> *Nissan USA Corporate Office Headquarters*
> Nissan North America, Inc.
> ...


Thank you!!


----------

